# LR3, Clen and Letro Log



## Elvia1023 (Jun 1, 2014)

Looking forward to continuing my progress with a new stack. I done my last cjc-dac inject on Tues so gonna wait a little before starting my LR3. When I do I will start at 100mcg but move up to 200mcg eod. That will be in the form of micro injs (10mcg) in specific body parts. I am thinking mainly my calves and chest. I will dose it pre workout and train the muscles I inject.

The clen I started a few days ago and it is potent. I took more than I initially thought as our droppers are 1.5ml. So I took about 50mcg and was shaking all day long. I am gonna keep the dose low so probably won't go above 60mcg per day. I will use it approx. 2 weeks on 2 weeks off but will listen to my body so will adjust accordingly.

I have been using 0.5mg letro pre bed for over a week and it has had a big impact on my physique. I look much leaner since starting it. It has dried me out fast and as a result I look more vascular and harder. It tastes like utter crap but the results are worth it.

I will also be using some cjc no dac with hexarelin and will start that 2moro. I will be using 100mcg cjc no dac and 66mcg hexarelin.


----------



## Sandpig (Jun 1, 2014)

You like your peptides, huh?


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 1, 2014)

Sandpig said:


> You like your peptides, huh?



Yeah since I started them again I am pleased with my progress. Excited to try the LR3 and hopefully it can give me more fullness etc.


----------



## Sandpig (Jun 1, 2014)

Elvia1023 said:


> Yeah since I started them again I am pleased with my progress. Excited to try the LR3 and hopefully it can give me more fullness etc.



Some day I will get the balls to try some.
I have no confidence in my ability to make the shit.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 1, 2014)

Sandpig said:


> Some day I will get the balls to try some.
> I have no confidence in my ability to make the shit.



All you have to do is add bac water. If you ever need dosing help just let me know.


----------



## srd1 (Jun 1, 2014)

Sandpig said:


> Some day I will get the balls to try some.
> I have no confidence in my ability to make the shit.



Dont be afraid of them brother they work...reconstituting is easy as hell and elvia is the man when it comes to helping with dosages and understanding it all.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 2, 2014)

I am off next week so gonna hit the gym hard everyday. I have had 3 days break so nice and rested for the onslaught ahead. With the clen and letro and adding in cardio I will tighten up over the next few weeks. Gonna dose 0.75mg letro pre bed and my clen at 40mcg 2moro morning after breakfast. Since physio my back has been hurting and something isn't right with it so I will be careful. 2moro will be calves, shoulders and abs. 

I didn't start the peps as I don't have bac water at home so need to get it from Barbies (my gf).


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 2, 2014)

I plan to tighten up more without losing any fullness if possible. I have stopped the cjc-dac which won't help but I have a few other things I will be using (mentioned above). I think just adding in 20 mins cardio everyday will do all I need without having to change my diet too much.

I will start the LR3 fairly soon


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 4, 2014)

Things are going great. I haven't started the peps as I need to get my bac water. But been using the clen and letrozole everyday. I am keeping clen at 50-60mcg per day for now just to give me a boost. I dosed the tadalafil yesterday too and it won't go down  The best thing about it I don't go red in the face and basically just get all the benefits. 

The only negative is I have had a bit of heartburn at random times over the last few days. I never get this so I assume it is the clen as it's fairly common when using it.

I will be starting the LR3 in the next few days


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 5, 2014)

I forgot to take clen today as I rushed out to the gym. Nothing major though and will use it 2moro at 60mcg pre workout. I am up to about 1mg letrozole pre bed and my libido has lowered but it's still there  I will also dose tadalafil pre workout 2moro... should be a good workout! Barbie forgot my bac water today so I will get it 2moro so the LR3 will be started on Friday


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 6, 2014)

Things are good but still haven't resumed clen. Gonna do some now... about 50mcg. I used tadalafil pre workout yesterday and it was great. It gives me no side effects at all just constant erections. Although since increasing the letrozole dose my libido has lowered to almost nothing. It's a weird feeling as my normal libido couldn't be higher so a bit of a mind fuck. I am a walking erection with no desire to use it 

I haven't been using my peps but will start 2moro... cjc no dac and hexarelin. I can definitely notice a slight difference from not using them (in a bad way) so gonna get back on them.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 7, 2014)

Just had my breakfast (oats, banana, sultanans, goji berries, chia seeds with chocolate protein powder). Now I am having 60mcg Clen and about 30mg tadalafil pre workout. Gonna train chest, back and quads


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 10, 2014)

I didn't go the gym yesterday but will be going in the next few hours. Gonna take about 60mcg clen now. I have my LR3 mixed and ready to go  I plan to inject my calves and chest pre workout and train both of them. Just incase I will add dextrose into my intra workout shake today.

My LGD-4033 came today  I have to add I ordered and 1 hour later checked my e-mail and I had a tracking number!  It has took only 3-4 days to get to the UK! I think I will start at 5mg pre workout. I don't like to start 2 things at once (LR3 and LGD in this example) so perhaps I should leave the LGD for a few days so I can access the LR3 best. I am feeling impatient though


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 11, 2014)

*Insulin-like growth factor-I and more potent variants restore growth of diabetic rats without inducing all characteristic insulin effects.*
Tomas FM1, Knowles SE, Owens PC, Chandler CS, Francis GL, Ballard FJ.

Abstract

The effects of graded doses of insulin-like growth factor-I (IGF-I) and two variants which bind poorly to IGF-binding proteins were investigated in 160 g streptozotocin-induced diabetic rats. The two variants were the truncated form, des(1-3)IGF-I, and another with arginine at residue 3 and an N-terminal extension, termed LR3-IGF-I. The were infused via mini-osmotic pumps. Reference groups received either vehicle or insulin (30 i.u. per day). Treatment led to a marked dose-dependent increase in growth rate and nitrogen balance. The highest dose (695 micrograms/day) of IGF-I increased body weight by 48.1 +/- 1.7 g/7 days, compared with 11.0 +/- 2.8 g/7 days for the vehicle-treated group. The two variants were 2.5-3 times more potent than IGF-I in restoring growth. The insulin-treated group gained more weight (64.5 +/- 1.6 g/7 days), but the added gain was fat (92.5 +/- 4.8 g of fat/kg carcass wet wt., compared with 32.2 +/- 2.1 for all other groups) rather than protein. All increased muscle protein-synthesis rates and RNA levels by up to 50%, with IGF-I the least potent. These high doses of IGFs did not decrease either the glucosuria or the daily excretion rate of N tau-methyl-histidine (N tau-MH). On the other hand, insulin treatment markedly decreased both glucosuria (from 82.7 +/- 5.4 to 4.5 +/- 3.3 mmol/day) and N tau-MH excretion (from 9.3 +/- 0.3 to 7.1 +/- 0.4 mumol/day per kg). This experiment shows that, although IGF-I and variants can restore growth in diabetic rats, other insulin-dependent metabolic processes in liver, muscle and adipose tissue are not restored.


----------



## sh00t (Jun 11, 2014)

How much tadalafil are you doing prewo? Gotta be a killer pump made painful with the LR3?


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 12, 2014)

sh00t said:


> How much tadalafil are you doing prewo? Gotta be a killer pump made painful with the LR3?



I take about 1ml so 25mg and it is incredible. I don't take it everyday though... every few days. If I were to dose it ed I would probably do 12.5mg (1/2 ml).

I still haven't started the LR3 but will do 2moro. The pump will be massive. I may leave my pre workout (Musclemeds NO BULL) 2moro as that will make it even worst


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 12, 2014)

I started my LGD today. Due to work (got home at 5am) it messed my sleeping pattern a bit. I took a large dose of peps pre bed and basically woke up feeling like I had hibernated. Anyway I missed the gym but thought I would start so dosed 5mg. I definitely felt it within an hour. It could be unrelated but I had a very mild headache for about 10 mins. I never get headaches and I hadn't taken anything else so it may have been the LGD. You should never go by side effects but if anything that is a good thing. I always find I feel the things that work best more than things that don't perform. That goes for aas or peps or anything. If it is strong your body should react even if that reaction is mild. So that could be anything from increased libido, tiredness, facial flushing, nausea etc. I definitely felt it but obviously will have to wait a few weeks to access it's effectiveness. I will dose 5mg 2moro before I train 

I have took no clen today but will use 60mcg after my breakfast 2moro morning. I dosed 1.5mg letrozole last night and felt the difference when I woke up.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 13, 2014)

I took 1.5mg letrozole last night as usual and am loving it... vascularity has come out loads since starting it. The higher in dose I go the more vascular I am getting.

I haven't added I have only been using my cjc no dac and hexarelin once daily. I do one large dose pre bed and the sleep is incredible. I use about 100mcg cjc no dac and 100mcg hexarelin pre bed. Staying up late plus that pep combo has made it harder to get up in the mornings but things are good.

I was in a rush today but finally started my LR3. I ended up doing about 10-15mcg in 6 spots in my chest. I didn't have time to do my calves but will next time. I trained chest than calves. I took no tadalafil as that would effect my observation (pump etc). To be honest I didn't really notice that much... no major pump or anything. I did feel amazing in the gym though... but that could just be placebo and the fact I had missed the gym for 2 days so was made up to be training. I will do my calves next time with shoulders. The injections were easy and I just used the 1 slin pin for all 6.

I also dosed 5mg LGD-4033 today so that will be building up in my system. I am gonna double the dose to 10mg 2moro morning. 

Things are going good and I am in a decent routine now.


----------



## sh00t (Jun 20, 2014)

Ok, its been 7 days, what's the good word?


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 24, 2014)

sh00t said:


> Ok, its been 7 days, what's the good word?



Sorry matey I didn't post for about 6 days but just realized my last post was put in my old log by accident. This has been moved to the log section so I must have just got mixed up. I will post my last entry below.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 24, 2014)

Sorry for the lack of updates recently. I will carry on as normal now. Things have been good. I have been training hard. I wasn't overwhelmed with the LR3 but the other day I took a lot more and felt a big difference. I wasn't planning to take so much it just sort of happened. I was pumped up for my workout as I had been out the gym for a few days. I injected my quads then I thought I will do my delts too then with the thought of I will train calves at the end I done them too. I must have done over 300mcg in the one go in multiple areas. I felt that hit me strong and I ended up having an amazing workout. But on the whole I am not overwhelmed with it but it has definitely added to fullness.

I have been using letro each night at about 2.5mg and that is going well. I love the way the clen makes me feel... I haven't gone over about 80mcg though. The clen gives me a great boost and I can tell it is doing a lot of good. I have only been doing 1 shot of cjc no dac and hexarelin and do that pre bed at a high dose. I am having some of the most incredible dreams ever using that combo.

Lastly the LGD-4033. I wasn't too sure at first but it has built up and I am loving it now. Obviously I also added the LR3 so I can't pinpoint everything but I have only used the LR3 3-4 days so I have a fair idea of what is doing what. The LGD is keeping me full and is definitely helping me build muscle. It has increased my strength and that is certain as my strength has literally been stagnant for about 2 years. It's subtle in many ways but highly effective and I am enjoying it. I recommend this one a lot. It's the first SARM I have used and I am very impressed. I am using about 5mg but plan to up that slowly. I upped it a lot one day but felt sick so will do it more gradually in the future.

Here are some pics. They haven't turned out well but I am definitely a lot fuller even at 3am just after a shave and shower.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 25, 2014)

Things have been good but a major change of plan. I have had bad acne for awhile (never used to get it) but it has become really bad the last few weeks. I am not usually bothered about looks but I have severe acne on my head and back and it is starting to get to me. As a result I have decided to drop most things and just clean out for a bit. 

I have never cruised on tren before but just started 20mg test and tren per day. I know tren is not ideal but I want to stay sharp and I will keep my dose 20mg or below. I have dropped the LGD which I love so will add that back in during my next blast. I have dropped the clen but will carry on using the peps pre bed and LR3 pre workout. I have also dropped the letrozole as I don't need it now and it wouldn't have been helping my lipids.

I have started vit b5 and will likely give Accutane a short run. I am cleaning my diet up and adding in green tea and 12g fish oil per day. My plan is to sort this acne out then to try our new pro hormone 3-MHD. I know it isn't ideal just jumping back on something so strong but I have a transformation I need to keep working towards  I will be able to access the prohormone best on a cruise dose too. The next 2 months is about tightening up, sorting out my skin and hopefully gaining a few pounds of solid muscle. I won't be starting the 3-MHD for another few weeks but here are the ingredients:

Formula:
Dymethazine (2α,17α-dimethyl-5α-androstane-17β-ol-3-one-azine) 
20 mg
Hexadrone (6-Chloro-androst-4- ene-17b-ol-3-one) 25 mg
Methylstenbolone (2,17a-methyl-5a-androsta-1-en-17b-ol-3-one) 10 mg


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 26, 2014)

Last night I took a fairly large dose of cjc no dac and hexarelin (150mcg and 100mcg) pre bed. I also tried a little bit of prami as I wanted a deep sleep so used about 0.1mg. I had a great sleep and woke up with numb hands. I missed the gym and haven't actually been for 4 days now but feel well rested so gonna push it hard 2moro.

I want to get on some MK-677 for the next 2 months to see if that is as good as people say.


----------



## Alinshop (Jun 26, 2014)

A little late, but in like slin.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 27, 2014)

I have ordered some bac water and will start my second LR3 vial when I get that. I took another large pre bed dose of cjc no dac and hexarelin last night. I added in 0.1mg prami again and had a great sleep. I plan to take 20mg tadalafil pre workout 2moro.


----------



## Dens228 (Jun 27, 2014)

The letro isn't killing your estrogen too much?  How's the libido on it?


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 28, 2014)

Dens228 said:


> The letro isn't killing your estrogen too much?  How's the libido on it?



Letro destroyed my libido. I was fine at first but the higher the dose I went the lower my libido became. It got to the point I had no sexual urges at all (mental feeling). I have stopped it now and my libido is coming back more each day  At least it shows how potent my letrozole was.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jul 1, 2014)

I decided to try my LR3 the other night pre bed in both calves. I will hit my quads (100mcg) in multiple areas (10) pre workout and train legs. This tadalafil is ridiculous. I took 25mg yesterday and all I can say is...


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jul 1, 2014)

I started some GHRP-2 last night. I mixed it with cjc no dac. I woke up with numb hands... not that been that numb for many weeks. I only have a tiny bit of cjc- no dac left so when that runs out I will be using GHRP-2 alone until I put another order in. I hope to order in the next week so it won't be long. Gonna dose the GHRP-2 at 150mcg twice daily for now.

Almost forgot I dosed the LR3 in my calves like I mentioned in my previous post. I done 2 injs of about 20mcg in each calf. One slight issue I think I have sprained my little toe. I can barely walk but hopefully it heals fast.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jul 1, 2014)

My toe is worst than I thought. Work was horrible and I struggled all night. I was gonna go home but I just went through the pain. I may have to forget about calf training for a few days just incase. I want to hit quads hard 2moro though so my toe is not gonna stop me. I am looking forward to using the LR3 in my quads 2moro


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jul 9, 2014)

Last night I shot about 250mcg GHRP-2 and I was ravenous... went through a lot of food in a short time! I had a deep sleep and woke up feeling great with numb hands... not very numb but I am hoping when I swop over to MK-677 that will change.

Earlier I shot my LR3 pre workout in my calves and felt a big difference. I done 3 injs of about 20mcg in each calf so 120mcg total. I trained them first and the pump was great and painful 

My plan was to train calves and hams but I got carried away and 55 mins spent on calves and 5 mins on hams. My calf workout looked like this...

(Stretches between every set of calves)
Leg Press Calf Press... a lot of sets... I would do a set 2 footed then do each calf separate for a set. Add a 25kg plate to one side and repeat... both feet, right foot and left foot. Didn't go really heavy and ended up with 6x 25kg plates. 
Smith Machine Calf Raise... about 3 sets of 25 reps going up in weight.
Seated Calf Raise... Variety of reps but for most sets I went extra slow so about 10 secs per rep and kept the weight moderate. I done these 1 footed too. 
Leg Press Calf Presses... this machine is different to the above and a completely different feel. I never use this but it is gonna become a regular thing now. You sit upright and it involves a cable. I felt these a lot. I went up to the full weight rack and basically performed about 4 sets to complete failure with minimal rest in between (about 15 secs).
Hams was just seated leg curl and slow and controlled reps.

2moro I train chest, back and calves and I am gonna micro dose the LR3 in my chest. I will also take 20mcg tadalafil pre workout. I plan to add in LGD-4033 in about a week or so.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jul 11, 2014)

I went to bed late last night so decided to take some prami with my ghrp-2. I overslept so missed the gym... the break probably done me good though. When I dose GHRP-2 I can get quite bad CTS (which I like) but it varies all the time. I would say 80% of the time it is very minor and not very noticeable. However when I add prami even at 0.1mg I wake up and my hands are severely numb which shows it's good effects on gh.

 2moro I am gonna train arms and quads which is an unusual workout for me but I feel like something different


----------

